# Madame Janette's in Aruba



## Jwerking (Oct 5, 2006)

How expensive is a dinner there?  It will be our first trip to Aruba and we will likely go, but just want to know what to expect.  Do I need reservations - we will be there last week in October?

Thanks,

Joyce

BTW, do we need to get local currency at the ATM.  IF so, is there one at the airport or one close to the Marriott Surf Club.


----------



## SteveW (Oct 5, 2006)

*Madame Jeanette's*

My recollection is that the appetizers and deserts run $10 and the entrees are $20 - $30.  Their portion size, however, is very large.  Order the veal cordon blue and you get a small roast that is easily cut into two to make a meal for the following night.  I don't know about October, but in week 8 and 9 a reservation is definitely required.  We usually make ours as soon as we get there and sometimes before.

USD is widely accepted on the island and at Madame Jeanette's the bill is presented both in Florins and in USD.  ATM's on the island will dispense USD.  You may receive Florins back in change from a USD cash purchase.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 5, 2006)

We ate there twice in Sept. do make reservations and ask for seating in the garden area as the covered deck seating can get pretty warm. The food and service is the best we found on the Island. Chef Kasi posts frequently on the www.arubatourism.com bb board. I highly recommend this bb for anyone going to Aruba for the first time. Its free to join and you don't have to join to read the posts but will need to join if you wish to post questions. The folks on the bb are true Aruba lovers and will gladly answer any of your questions.

At MJ's Try the Almond crusted grouper it is awesome as is the petit filet with lobster medallions. Hubby loves their rack of lamb. This is the only restaurant he will order it. Our friends loved the cordon blue and the lobster thermidor. We found that the prices here were not anymore expensive than any other nice dinner spot on the Island but the food and the service were certainly alot better. One thing to remember that no matter where you go in Aruba, the drinks and beer are expensive. We don't know why as most other Islands we have been to in the caribbean alcohol was always cheap. Beer was always a bit more expensive but not hard liquor.

Do go to Madame Janette's early in your trip as it may also end up being one of the spots you want to go back to. Have a great trip.

Suzanne


----------



## riverside (Oct 5, 2006)

It seems to me that our meal was around $100 for two.  I can't remember what we ordered...just that it was the best dinner on the island!  We made reservations ahead of time and I emailed them and told them it was my  husband's birthday.  The brought us a cake to the table and sang to him.  Boy, was he surprised.  Definitely go there.  We wish we'd eaten there at the beginning of the week instead of the end because we would've gone more than once.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Oct 7, 2006)

Mj's is the best restaurant on the island. Our dinner for two usually runs us about $70. We don't order appetizers (b/c they give you a ton of food with your meal, and we learned this the hard way one year ) and we don't drink alcohol with our meals either.

My favorite dish there is the Lobster Thermidor.......I go a couple of times a year and I can't talk myself into anything else...I love this dish there way toooooo much.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 7, 2006)

We must be the only people who didn't like MJ's. We found it to be overpriced, the food was mediocre at best, the service was absolutely awful and we got eaten alive by sand fleas.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Oct 8, 2006)

Sand fleas? I have eaten under the roof and out in the yard on gravel and never even got a hint that there were flies there, let alone sand fleas!


----------



## Pat H (Oct 8, 2006)

chrisnwillie said:
			
		

> Sand fleas? I have eaten under the roof and out in the yard on gravel and never even got a hint that there were flies there, let alone sand fleas!



We were sitting on sand not gravel. We were so disappointed after reading all the great reviews.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Oct 8, 2006)

Where is there sand at MJ's? There is sand at Marandi's but I have been to MJ's dozens of times and have never seen sand!


----------



## Pat H (Oct 8, 2006)

chrisnwillie said:
			
		

> Where is there sand at MJ's? There is sand at Marandi's but I have been to MJ's dozens of times and have never seen sand!



I know the table was on sand. I spent the whole meal swatting at my ankles and had bites all over. It was a few years ago so maybe it's changed. I'm entitled to my opinion and I didn't like it.


----------



## Jwerking (Oct 8, 2006)

chrisnwillie said:
			
		

> Where is there sand at MJ's? There is sand at Marandi's but I have been to MJ's dozens of times and have never seen sand!



Thanks for everyone's comments.  Is there no inside dining at MJ's?  I hate to say that I am not particularly fond of outside dining period.  

Pat, the sand fleas sound gross.  I had a problem with these one time in the US Virgin Islands.  Noticed somewhere upon arrival that this one lady looked like she had a disease because she lots of red spots all over her legs.  Guess what - sand fleas - and hate to say that my legs started to look like that until I got some insect repellent.  But I hate spraying myself with that stuff. 

Joyce


----------



## suzanne (Oct 9, 2006)

Pat, I so sorry your experience was not a good one at MJ's. We sat in the garden area both times in different spots and we never saw any evidence of any type of bug. I don't recall any area having sand, just gravel. The lights in the trees and the live music made for a very relaxing evening. The musicians played and sang softly in the background. They were not loud and annoying like they are in some restaurants. Both times our waiters and servers were very friendly and helpful. Chef Kasi is awesome. Even thought the restuarant was very busy, we never felt rushed and in fact were encouraged to relax and enjoy our evening. We took a taxi to MJ's and when we were ready to leave, they had a taxi out front waiting to take us back to our resort. We only wish we could have gone back again before leaving the Island.

Suzanne


----------



## chrisnwillie (Oct 9, 2006)

Pat H said:
			
		

> I know the table was on sand. I spent the whole meal swatting at my ankles and had bites all over. It was a few years ago so maybe it's changed. I'm entitled to my opinion and I didn't like it.



Of course you are entitled to your own opinion, and I apologize if I came off as making you feel that you weren't. Not all restaurants that are popular have the same reviews, as tastes are very subjective. 

The restaurant that I got bit at, and it gets rave reviews is Marandi's, which has a sand pit in the center of the restaurant of which tables are on top of. The food was OK, but people rave about this place, and IMHO, the food is OK and the sand fleas are horrible.


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 10, 2006)

We had a bad experience a number of years ago at MJ's and yes there was sand.  That said, because of all the positive reviews we decided to try it this past Feb.  There was no sand this time and it had changed quite a bit.  The food was excellent and we were a large party.  We'll definitely go back.  We were bitten by sand fleas at Flying Fishbone and I think that MJ's decided to do away with the sand because it CAN be a problem.  We go for 3 weeks each year and I'm sure we'll do MJ's at least twice.  Linda


----------



## Pat H (Oct 10, 2006)

lvhmbh said:
			
		

> We had a bad experience a number of years ago at MJ's and yes there was sand.  That said, because of all the positive reviews we decided to try it this past Feb.  There was no sand this time and it had changed quite a bit.  The food was excellent and we were a large party.  We'll definitely go back.  We were bitten by sand fleas at Flying Fishbone and I think that MJ's decided to do away with the sand because it CAN be a problem.  We go for 3 weeks each year and I'm sure we'll do MJ's at least twice.  Linda



Linda, I'm so glad you posted this not because of your experience but for my sanity. I spent a lot of time thinking about this and the other posts here. I was beginning to think that maybe I'm a lot more senile than I thought I was. If I get a chance to go back to Aruba, maybe I'll give MJ's another try.


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 11, 2006)

Your welcome!  I know its hard to see everyone loving someplace that you've had a bad experience.  I finally caved this year on MJ's (had to talk DH into it and swear I'd do penance if it was bad again) and was glad I did.  DH loved his meal thank heavens    Linda


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 14, 2006)

MJs is our favorite restaurant...we go twice during our 2 week trip...I love the Filet Mignon Gianni Versace :whoopie: 
We have gone alone and with a party of 20 - service and food are always great.


----------



## dmharris (Oct 15, 2006)

We probably spent $100 for the 2 of us. I'm not crazy about steak, about once or twice a year I'll order it at a fine restaurant. I ordered their Argentine Filet Mignon and it was THE BEST beef I've ever had; wonderful flavor and melted in your mouth!

Another place we loved was the Hyatt's restaurant outside with a pond around it. Go 45 min. before sunset and watch the sun set through the palm trees, the heron, black swans and turtles make it a magical experience. We went THREE times in 10 days! Fabulous food with a much better atmosphere than MJ's. 

The Italian restaurant at the end of the side street where the Brickell Bay Beach hotel and the phone company are located is also wonderful! Their canolli was so good I got a take-out dessert one day! (sorry I can't remember names of restaurants).

The Flying Fishbone cannot be beat for a sunset dinner; ask for a table NEXT to the water. 

Bon Appetite!


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Oct 19, 2006)

*Mde Janette*

I agree with those who call it the best restaurant on the island.  My favorite dish - oh alright, the only dish I ever order - is the shrimp casserole du chef, which is shrimp in a gorgonzola cheese sauce that I absolutely love.

Last month, with one cocktail, one appetizer and two entrees, we paid $80 including tip.


----------

